# bios set up of shuttle ak31a  kt 266a



## remnant333 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello,

     I recently had a crash and re-set my bios for optimum. I am running xp windows which I have finally updated after several hours of downloading. I just noticed all three of my usb ports are not working and so I went to bios and enabled "all" usb. XP windows picks up the fact of new hardware, but it cannot install drivers nor will it accept drivers installed manually.

     So, perhaps my bios parameters are still out of whack?? I hope I don't have to dump everything and start over? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## Lorand (Aug 17, 2004)

What other options do you have in BIOS under USB?
I had once a problem with a motherboard that had only 2 USB ports. There were versions of that motherboard with 4 USB ports too and the BIOS was the same. And the USB ports didn't work when enabled all ports - only when enabled just two of them.


----------



## tristan (Aug 18, 2004)

Did you load your chipset drivers yet?


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello, thank you for your replies.

    I have three USB ports and in bios I have enabled all. I tried the other options. Since enabling "all" USB ports XP continues to pop up (plug and play) with display calling for drivers. I have installed all VIA drivers, 4 in 1 from the shuttle cd but there is no change.


   Under my device manager menu I notied that besides the three USB's not installed and/or working that I also have  listed under "SCSI and RAID controllers" , "Via bus master IDE drivers"   not installed as well. To my knowledge I do not have RAID or SCSI use on this motherboard?? 

    Perhaps this listing has something to do with my bios selection?? I should have never hit the Optimize bnios button. Oh well, XP win keeps wanting to install drivers and calls for rev 5 drivers?? I thought my USB was rev 3 drivers? Am really confused at this point. Appreciate any expertise you have to offer . Thanks again.


----------



## tristan (Aug 18, 2004)

You need to install your chipset drivers.. I would get the latest from their website but you can use the ones that came with the mobo, on a cd.


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello again, I went to viaarena.com and downloaded the updated 4 in 1 via chip set drivers . Xp windows tells me there was a problem installing drivers. Does not tell me what the problem is??? thanks again for your help


----------



## tristan (Aug 18, 2004)

Are you sure you got the right ones for Windows XP? Ill look for them and post what i find


----------



## tristan (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.shuttle.com/hq/support/download/download.asp
Go through this and see if they come up with them.


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I went to site and downloaded correct drivers but no matter ,even the shuttle cd which has always worked continues to fail.  XP windows still declares,"problem with installation though "Plug and Play" points out new hardware (USB and IDE bus master) with each start up, but still is unable to RECOGNIZE correct drivers on my Shuttle cd.

No matter what CD I put in the computer still says, WRONG CD???? Thanks again for your help and ideas.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 20, 2004)

Try toggle the setting in BIOS that refer to PNP OS.


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks again for your reply and effort. I turned off the PnP OS but it did not make a difference. I am still getting message" there is trouble installling your USB hardware". I am still unable to install VIA drivers for USB as well as IDE Master Bus driver. 

   XP windows wizard calls for drivers to be installed but does not recognize shuttle cd as having correct drivers??? Thats a little wierd. Any ideas?? Maybe XP is corrupt somewhere ?, everything else seems to be operating  fine and windows seems to be stable. let me know what ya think, thanks again


----------



## Praetor (Aug 21, 2004)

> Hello again, I went to viaarena.com and downloaded the updated 4 in 1 via chip set drivers . Xp windows tells me there was a problem installing drivers. Does not tell me what the problem is???


Hmmm... i dunno if this helps or not but sometimes those 4-in-1 drivers are really picky as to when they are installed (for my P3 system, if its not one of the first things i install after loading up an OS then it doesnt work so well).


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello again, thanks for your efforts and reply. I turned off the PnP OS in the bios but still I recieve upon startup- "found new hardware" only to be told that "there was trouble installing this hardware."

According to Viaarena.com concerning USB drivers there are two types, "type 1" is prior to 2002, type 2 is post 2002. I downloaded type one but XP still does not find drivers. According to literature concerning type 1 USB XP windows shoud have the drivers for the USB in its program??

ANyway,  my Via bus master IDE has no drivers either which the Via four in one on the shuttle cd should of loaded. If I recall while downloading updates at Microsoft.com I downloaded 2 driver updates from via, one for "sound" and the other an update for the "via four in one drivers". I have went to "device manager to   try re-install, rollback and even "remove", still makes no difference.

Perhaps Xp windows has a quirk in it concerning being uploaded with USBs turned off in the bios and is unable to recognize when USB is turned on in the bios post uploading?? Maybe something else in my bios is preventing Xp from getting the info??? XP refuses to recognize any drivers from VIA.


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello, thanks again for your time ,effort and patience. Turned off the PnP OS in the bios but it made no difference. Device manager contiues to show three USB's in the yellow and also via master bus IDE. 

I went to Viaarena and checked out USB drivers, there were two, type 1 and type 2. I downloaded type 1(for Usb before 2002) and still XP refues to recognize drivers. According to the literature XP windows should have the TYPE 1 Usb drivers.

Anyway, message continues at start up as XP finds all the USB even the via master bus IDE but says, "trouble trying to install hardware". The XP wizard pops up and searches for drivers but does not recognize the shuttle CD nor downloaded via four in one drivers folder, its as if the wizard is blind???

Oh well, let me know what you think?? Perhaps Microsoft has a quirk in XP that cannot handle bios change after XP is uploaded. Gee, maybe I need an APPLE. Thanks again.


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 23, 2004)

Praetor,   When I uploaded XP the first thing loaded was shuttle via 4 in 1 drivers followed by Nvadia Winfast. Never occurred to me hitting the optimized bios button would change my USB settings, later at Microsoft downloading hours of Xp updates I downloaded the updated Via 4 in 1 drivers as well as the updated drivers for my on board sound. After all of this I noticed XP was blind to my plugging in the camera or even joy stick to USB ports, I sure HATE to reformat disc and start over. 

So, what you are saying is that XP may be corrupt ? Os there anything else in the bios setting that maybe hindering XP?? I have read thru the bios manual and I don't see anything, but then again I am far from being an expert, way far! Perhaps I should reset the bios to default rather then at optimized?? Oh well,  HELP !!!!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 23, 2004)

> According to literature concerning type 1 USB XP windows shoud have the drivers for the USB in its program??


Correct, USB1 (or technically "USB", or commonly "Legacy USB" whichever you prefer) should be natively supported by any OS after W98SE (so XP should support it -- the port that is -- plenty fine)



> later at Microsoft downloading hours of Xp updates I downloaded the updated Via 4 in 1 drivers as well as the updated drivers for my on board sound. After all of this I noticed XP was blind to my plugging in the camera or even joy stick to USB ports, I sure HATE to reformat disc and start over.


Yeah thats what I meant about "sometimes the order you install stuff matters"



> Os there anything else in the bios setting that maybe hindering XP??


Not common, but ive seen cases where, once you install the OS, any changes to the BIOS result in either (a) the OS will not load or (b) any devices that were activated cant be used without a reinstall



> Perhaps I should reset the bios to default rather then at optimized??


I'd reccomend you get it running on defaults and then add features one at a time that you need/want rather than use whatever generic preset they have when they say "Optimized"


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks again for all your replies and help.


Well, I went ahead and reformatted HD and up loaded XP and sure enough my USB's came back on line working as they should. I still have one other problem listed under my Device manager = VIA BUS MASTER IDE DRIVERS listed under SCSI or RAID Controller

To my knowledge I do not employ RAID and I am not sure concerning SCSI. All my drives seem to be working. thanks again


----------



## Praetor (Aug 24, 2004)

> I still have one other problem listed under my Device manager = VIA BUS MASTER IDE DRIVERS listed under SCSI or RAID Controller


Other than the fact that it might not be where you're expecting it... is there actually a problem? Nothing particularly odd about finding it under the SCSI/RAID section


----------



## remnant333 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello again, thanks for your reply.


Well, doesn't seem to be a major problem though I am being constantly reminded that IDE bus master has a problem with installation. 

Somehow it is not getting the driver to install, much as before with the USB's.

There must be something in the Bios I need to turn on or turn off. I will probably have to reformat and reload Xp again being that XP seems blind to Bios changes after installation.

Exactly what is "via bus master IDE" ??? Is this the same as PCI bus master IDE driver that is listed under utilities on my Winfast cd ??? My shuttle AK31 socket A AMD/DURON PROCESSOR BASED DDR MAINBOARD MANUAL VERSION 3.0 does not bring any clarity to the Bios concerning bus master ide.

Atleast I would like to get rid of the pop up "problem installing hardware". Let me know what you think, thnaks again for your time.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 24, 2004)

> I will probably have to reformat and reload Xp again being that XP seems blind to Bios changes after installation.


I think thats the case too (you're certain the CMOS battery is still good?)



> Exactly what is "via bus master IDE" ??? Is this the same as PCI bus master IDE driver that is listed under utilities on my Winfast cd ???


Yes


----------

